# WIFI headache



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I swear WIFI messes with my head reallllyyyyyyyyyy bad. I am too far away to use an ethernet though so theres not much I can do. I know you can get those emf USB protectors but they are expensive... Anyone else get this


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Consider yourself lucky. I still have the DSL wire. I never needed wi-fi so I never messed around with it. Recently I got a computer with a wi-fi card in it and it's all greek to me. I think I'm just going to take it out.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

i've heard of this. There's these french women that live in caves because of this.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

It leaves a constant pressure in my head even after its switched off, but I feel the difference as soon as I disable the connection. Guess I'm hypersensitive to it, how annoying. I think it contributes to me feeling like a zombie with foggy thoughts..


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I have not used this but I have heard of some reasonable success of ethernet over powerline...


----------



## St1mpak (Dec 11, 2012)

Change the frequency


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I still have the DSL wire. I never needed wi-fi so I never messed around with it. Recently I got a computer with a wi-fi card in it and it's all greek to me. I think I'm just going to take it out.


DSL Wire as in Dial up?. That sucks but atleast your not getting fried


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's all in your head.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

There have been reported cases of this.

Why is still a mystery, all we know about neuroscience and EM waves doesn't offer an easy answer.. Although in your case it might not be related to the wireless.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Its pretty obvious to be honest, Ive just ignored the fact its ****ing my head up big time. I'm sure it leads to brain cancer just like cell phones do. Never using it ever again if I can help it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

DubnRun said:


> DSL Wire as in Dial up?. That sucks but atleast your not getting fried


 No. My internet is faster than dialup (somewhat). I'm just tethered to the wall by the wire. I never bothered to do the wi-fi thing. Now I'm like 5 years behind everyone else because I have no idea how wireless internet works. :lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> I swear WIFI messes with my head reallllyyyyyyyyyy bad. I am too far away to use an ethernet though so theres not much I can do. I know you can get those emf USB protectors but they are expensive... Anyone else get this


I never notice anything.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Buy this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/TP-Link-TL-PA211-200Mbps-Powerline-Ethernet/dp/B004INVKP4/

Disable wifi on your router.

Problem solved.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Paragon said:


> Buy this:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/TP-Link-TL-PA211-200Mbps-Powerline-Ethernet/dp/B004INVKP4/
> 
> Disable wifi on your router.
> ...


awesome! but wait isnt there a wireless connection between the TP-Link and the router?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

DubnRun said:


> awesome! but wait isnt there a wireless connection between the TP-Link and the router?


No, you use an Ethernet cable from your router to one of the TP-Link adapters.


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

I have read about this being a myth, not sure about that


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

You can run Ethernet thorough your house wiring. I don't know how good it works?

http://www.ehow.com/how_4662693_use-ethernet-over-power-outlets.html


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Noca said:


> No, you use an Ethernet cable from your router to one of the TP-Link adapters.


okay thanks man!! didn't even know these existed.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

copper said:


> You can run Ethernet thorough your house wiring. I don't know how good it works?
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4662693_use-ethernet-over-power-outlets.html


cool thanks for the article


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> Its pretty obvious to be honest, Ive just ignored the fact its ****ing my head up big time. I'm sure it leads to brain cancer just like cell phones do. Never using it ever again if I can help it.





Nivea said:


> I have read about this being a myth, not sure about that


(My apologies if quotes are taken slightly out of context)

Actually, there have been studies conducted to test the link between cell-phone usage and brain cancer in which no connection was found. (The following link concerns a follow-up on a Danish study published in 2011)
http://www.bmj.com/content/343/bmj.d6387

As for WiFi, the evidence seems to be that it doesn't affect health either. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/9550356/Mobile-phones-and-wi-fi-do-not-cause-cancer-researchers-find.html

(Even more interesting is a study from 2002, where they found a decrease in cancer rates of those who had a cellphone subscription for 10 years. However, this should be taken with a grain of salt, since the result was based on only 28 cases.)


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

EMF (electromagnetic field) protectors will not help because wifi runs off of RF (radio frequency). You are probably just sensitive to a specfic RF frequency.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm skeptical. Can the human brain detect that there is a wifi signal nearby?

I doubt it. These are low energy fields. I don't see how a biological system could detect them. 

Edit: Also I think cellular signals are far stronger and they are everywhere.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> I'm skeptical. Can the human brain detect that there is a wifi signal nearby?
> 
> I doubt it. These are low energy fields. I don't see how a biological system could detect them.
> 
> Edit: Also I think cellular signals are far stronger and they are everywhere.


No I'm certain I can sense it, and the ultra low frequencies affect our brainwaves.. I'm sure there will be a higher brain tumour risk also.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> No I'm certain I can sense it, and the ultra low frequencies affect our brainwaves.. I'm sure there will be a higher brain tumour risk also.


What you're saying makes no scientific sense. The energies we're talking about are too low to affect a biological system. Keep in mind that our sun bombards us with all kinds of EM radiation.

But not only does it not make much sense from a theoretical point of view but empirical tests and studies have proven that those who claim to be sensitive to EM fields cannot detect them.



> In 2005, a systematic review looked at the results of 31 experiments testing the role of electromagnetic fields in causing ES. Each of these experiments exposed people who reported electromagnetic hypersensitivity to genuine and sham electromagnetic fields under single- or double-blind conditions.[2] The review concluded that:"The symptoms described by 'electromagnetic hypersensitivity' sufferers can be severe and are sometimes disabling. However, it has proved difficult to show under blind conditions that exposure to electromagnetic fields can trigger these symptoms. This suggests that 'electromagnetic hypersensitivity' is unrelated to the presence of electromagnetic fields, although more research into this phenomenon is required."​


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_hypersensitivity


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> What you're saying makes no scientific sense. The energies we're talking about are too low to affect a biological system. Keep in mind that our sun bombards us with all kinds of EM radiation.
> 
> But not only does it not make much sense from a theoretical point of view but empirical tests and studies have proven that those who claim to be sensitive to EM fields cannot detect them.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_hypersensitivity


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

well I got rid of wifi and im no longer getting weird headaches and brain spasms. There is no way it was 'just in my head'. Wifi is probably more dangerous than cell phone use as its constantly on. Goodbye brain frying wifi


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wifi, cell phones, microwaves all that crap is harmful even if it doesn't produce any serious and highly noticeable effects denying it based on there being no scientific proof is inane. 

It doesn't take a genius to realize that radiation that can pass right through your skin is going to effect your body even if it's effect is negligible. Just because it doesn't cause Radiation burns or Radiation sickness like Alpha, Beta or Gamma radiation doesn't mean it's not effecting you in any way.

It's only been a few decades since we started exposing our selves to much higher levels of radiation then we would be without our radios, wif, cellphones and microwaves. Give it a few more generations for the Human body to adapt to deal with the higher levels better.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Wifi, cell phones, microwaves all that crap is harmful even if it doesn't produce any serious and highly noticeable effects denying it based on there being no scientific proof is inane.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to realize that radiation that can pass right through your skin is going to effect your body even if it's effect is negligible. Just because it doesn't cause Radiation burns or Radiation sickness like Alpha, Beta or Gamma radiation doesn't mean it's not effecting you in any way.


An EMF tester guy on youtube proved it with a meter. I am hypersensitive to radiowaves also, I put up with massive amounts of pressure on the back of my head. I could sense the difference from enabling wifi to disabling it, instantly the pressure is reduced and I can think more clearly. Its evil imo. I now have a 50metre ethernet cable running all the way downstairs instead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I doubt your able to tell _ immediately_ that's probably just the placebo effect. I'm sure you can notice a difference after an hour or so though.

It's certainly noticeable after sitting within 5 feet of a router for 12 hours though.

I just went and did that it's a very faint difference probably the placebo effect. Certainly over a few minutes your head would get better though as your brain cools down and contracts and stops pushing against the skull.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I doubt your able to tell _ immediately_ that's probably just the placebo effect. I'm sure you can notice a difference after an hour or so though.


No really, its immediate. I right click disable wifi and straight away the pressure in my head drops, I then enable it and it increases. I am hypersensitive like that, certain lighting makes me pass out also like strip lighting


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> i've heard of this. There's these french women that live in caves because of this.


Yes, they're allergic to electromagnetic radiation, such as radio signals and wi-fi.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

You have to understand that it alters the cycle of your brainwaves. It does for everyone whether they realise it or not. Same as staring at a TV it alters your brainwaves and you soon enter a dream like state and become very suggestible. The people that put these toxic frequencies in place know this.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> You have to understand that it alters the cycle of your brainwaves. It does for everyone whether they realise it or not. Same as staring at a TV it alters your brainwaves and you soon enter a dream like state and become very suggestible. The people that put these toxic frequencies in place know this.


Ya, no even if that where true people would be too incompetent to realize that is why people where open to their suggestions

People are just stupid.


----------



## werdiscv (Nov 1, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> No really, its immediate. I right click disable wifi and straight away the pressure in my head drops, I then enable it and it increases. I am hypersensitive like that, certain lighting makes me pass out also like strip lighting


That right there proves you're just making it up. You say pressure stops when you disable the WiFi adapter in your PC. However, the WiFi signal from the router is still on and active, so if indeed your pain was caused by the WiFi, it would not stop. Placebo effect.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

werdiscv said:


> That right there proves you're just making it up. You say pressure stops when you disable the WiFi adapter in your PC. However, the WiFi signal from the router is still on and active, so if indeed your pain was caused by the WiFi, it would not stop. Placebo effect.


Well no thats not true because when you disable the WiFi adapter on the PC, there is no direct connection there and so not a constant signal from the router and PC. The router is still always outputting a frequency (unless disabled by router settings), but its no where near as bad then if the WiFi adapter was enabled...


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

Actually werdiscv is correct on this one.

There's never a direct connection with WiFi. WiFi operates by sending information to every device in range. Only the intended recipient will keep and process the information while other hosts will delete the information after it arrives. Disabling your wireless NIC will stop the RF coming out of the NIC and not the router/access point. If your wireless NIC is really giving you the headache, you might want to talk to the manufacturer of that NIC.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

missed the point both of you


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

DubnRun said:


> missed the point both of you


I believe you. Just because EVERYONE doesn't have this issue, doesn't mean NO ONE has this issue. Wifi signals I would believe could bother you, but your specific explanation of why they do, is questionable.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

you obviously never saw the video posted by an EMF expert that does this for a living, already proved the danger, and to a half brain monkey who sees past soft kill all around you then you would realise


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

eshng said:


> Actually werdiscv is correct on this one.
> 
> There's never a direct connection with WiFi. WiFi operates by sending information to every device in range. Only the intended recipient will keep and process the information while other hosts will delete the information after it arrives. Disabling your wireless NIC will stop the RF coming out of the NIC and not the router/access point. If your wireless NIC is really giving you the headache, you might want to talk to the manufacturer of that NIC.


You realize he's talking about disabling the routers broadcast right?


----------



## Paradigm5 (May 21, 2013)

*Wifi headache*

Someone mentioned that no studies showing that exposure to wifi or emf poses any health problems. Well, I sure hope you're right cause as for me I've experienced it myself quite a number of times and I can say for sure it's REAL and yeah no offence to those who disbelief this so called emf sensitive stuff. For me, I get these headaches when i'm in a Wifi zone, or when i use USB broadbands and fiber optic internet lines (I'm not sure what you call them). However, I've been using the copper wire type of connection (I know it's old) but i have no issues from it.

Allow me to describe how this headache is felt by the sufferer: 
As for me, I do feel the sides of my head getting swollen and hardened, feels like they increased in size (I'm not joking). You would also get some tingling and pricking sensation on the back and front of your head from time. The non physical side of it would be dizziness. I'm not sure but nowadays, i feel like i'm becoming more and more sensitive to it. I actually work in an office environment, the headaches were mild at first but lately, after 5 mins sitting in office, I can 'feel' the discomfort already.

Someone mentioned about this USB which protects you from all these. Is this true? Anyone tried it yet? Is there a place where i can get more information on how to tackle this problem? Thanks in advance and for those ppl who are also suffering out there, kindly share any useful information if possible.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Paradigm5 said:


> Someone mentioned that no studies showing that exposure to wifi or emf poses any health problems. Well, I sure hope you're right cause as for me I've experienced it myself quite a number of times and I can say for sure it's REAL and yeah no offence to those who disbelief this so called emf sensitive stuff. For me, I get these headaches when i'm in a Wifi zone, or when i use USB broadbands and fiber optic internet lines (I'm not sure what you call them). However, I've been using the copper wire type of connection (I know it's old) but i have no issues from it.
> 
> Allow me to describe how this headache is felt by the sufferer:
> As for me, I do feel the sides of my head getting swollen and hardened, feels like they increased in size (I'm not joking). You would also get some tingling and pricking sensation on the back and front of your head from time. The non physical side of it would be dizziness. I'm not sure but nowadays, i feel like i'm becoming more and more sensitive to it. I actually work in an office environment, the headaches were mild at first but lately, after 5 mins sitting in office, I can 'feel' the discomfort already.
> ...


forget studies, it's toxic and im 100% sure of this, get an ethernet and disable the broadcast on your router, best choice ive made. im not sure about the usb sticks, they might work but they are fairly expensive,


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> i've heard of this. There's these french women that live in caves because of this.


Yeah I heard about someone here that was staying inside some kind of metal box or something because they'd become increasingly irritated (not emotionally, like headaches and stuff) by modern technology and waves and whatever. (I gave up writing this post half way through as you can see lol)


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

It has already been proven that these wifi headaches are not related to wifi at all. 

It's very easy to test this. You take a group of people who claim to be affected by wifi. You put some of them in rooms where there is a wifi signal and others in a room with none. Then ask them how they feel. 

These tests have been done. People who claim they are affected by wifi failed this test. 

That's pretty conclusive to me.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> It has already been proven that these wifi headaches are not related to wifi at all.
> 
> It's very easy to test this. You take a group of people who claim to be affected by wifi. You put some of them in rooms where there is a wifi signal and others in a room with none. Then ask them how they feel.
> 
> ...


I dont care what you say i know better, its blatantly obvious its ****ing radio waves going through body.. :roll:roll:roll


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Double blind studies have shown that this isn't a real effect. It's all in your head. :yes

If you want to prove it to yourself, have a friend stand in the other room and flip a penny. Heads, he flips the wifi on, tails it goes off. You write down when you think the wifi was on a have him write down when it's actually on. You will get totally different results.

Note: To avoid subtle clues, it's important not to talk during this test and to avoid making any noise switching the wifi on and off.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

some people are so sensitive they sense other peoples energies, they are called empaths. I am an empath and that is why wifi affects me, so most people its not going to affect, but still you are being radiated, so whether you feel it or not IT IS HARMFUL no matter what any study says. It's common sense.,


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> I am an empath and that is why wifi affects me


Oh, I was talking about humans. I mean that ordinary humans can't detect wifi signals. I don't know about empaths 

If you wear a metal helmet the radiation won't be able to affect your brain


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> Oh, I was talking about humans. I mean that ordinary humans can't detect wifi signals. I don't know about empaths
> 
> If you wear a metal helmet the radiation won't be able to affect your brain


well most people sit getting battered by 440hz tv as their brain liquefies into diarrhoea, whilst on their phone to getting potential brain cancer and then on the laptop for some more potential brain cancer then maybe some diet aspartame coke and a glucose fructose treat mmmmm death the powers that be will be so happy.


----------

